# [kernel] since 4.6.0 igmp_max_memberships is 0 (solved)

## letchideslandes

Since the update of the 4.6.0 kernel, I can not join a multicast group.

Could you pass the value of 

```
less /proc/sys/net/ipv4/igmp_max_memberships
```

I can compare with my value is 0

with kernel 4.5.3 this value is 20

my bug report was kicked but on kernel newbie i can read

```
IGMP: Add namespaces support for the following sysctls: igmp_llm_reports commit, igmp_max_memberships commit, igmp_max_msf commit, igmp_qrv commit
```

so something has changed, but i can't find where.

ThanksLast edited by letchideslandes on Mon Jun 06, 2016 7:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## poncho

I've commented on the bug. I can reproduce this issue. I think the bugreport should be reopened...

----------

## limn

```
$ uname -r

4.6.1-gentoo

$ cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/igmp_max_memberships

20
```

Which bug? This bug?

I'm having a problem with both 4.6.0 and 4.6.1 and rsync which appears to be ipv4 related.

----------

## poncho

 *limn wrote:*   

> Which bug? This bug?

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=584536

----------

## limn

Thank you for providing the link. A search for igmp_max_memberships results in Zarro Boogs found.

OP may want to try gentoo-sources-4.6.1.

----------

## poncho

 *limn wrote:*   

> A search for igmp_max_memberships results in Zarro Boogs found.

 

you need to search for 

```
ALL igmp_max_memberships
```

 to find closed bugs as well  :Wink: 

----------

## letchideslandes

Yep,

you must now have 

```
CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST to true
```

to join a multicast group. First time i activate this option. This "bug" is solved for me. Thanks for help.

----------

